# Embarc presentation regarding II



## bcguys1 (Mar 24, 2018)

At a recent Embarc presentation Oct. 2017, we were informed by the sales person that because we were not upgrading our Embarc membership and buying more points, we would lose our opportunity to continue to purchase and use Interval International.  Is anyone else aware of this situation?


----------



## WBP (Mar 25, 2018)

bcguys1 said:


> At a recent Embarc presentation Oct. 2017, we were informed by the sales person that because we were not upgrading our Embarc membership and buying more points, we would lose our opportunity to continue to purchase and use Interval International.  Is anyone else aware of this situation?



You could do all of us a favor by going to the Embarc Facebook page, and under "posts" posting that very question to Embarc, in the public's eye. It will be interesting to see what they say. If they respond with "contact us directly," and they attempt to take the discussion off-line, that will be your next (not first) sign that "where there's smoke, there's fire."

https://www.facebook.com/embarcresorts/

Also, might I suggest that you keep an eye on this group:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/DiamondResortsOwnersAdvocacy/

And, I trust you are monitoring the work of the Club Intrawest Owners Group via their website, and Facebook page.

https://www.citheownersgroup.org/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/clubintrawestowners/


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 25, 2018)

Members of Embarc currently can access II two ways
- via Embarc own exchange company called Extraordinary Escapes (EE). 
- or they can also just be a member of II as an individual

If like me, you are already a member of II,  I saw little reason to pay extra for an EE  membership.
I trade my Embarc weeks using my individual II membership.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 25, 2018)

It sounds like they will be treating Embarc members like resale trust owners.  Since Embarc came into the Diamond fold it has been the only one that allowed resale owners to use II.  All other trusts resales were restricted and not allowed to exchange through II.  I guess the figured a way to close that down but it sounds like it is effecting not onlly resale Embarc owners but those who bought from the developer originally.  It is very unfortunate and very wrong IMO to take the ability to use one of the major exchange companies away from owners who refuse to upgrade.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 25, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> It sounds like they will be treating Embarc members like resale trust owners.  Since Embarc came into the Diamond fold it has been the only one that allowed resale owners to use II.  All other trusts resales were restricted and not allowed to exchange through II.  I guess the figured a way to close that down but it sounds like it is effecting not onlly resale Embarc owners but those who bought from the developer originally.  It is very unfortunate and very wrong IMO to take the ability to use one of the major exchange companies away from owners who refuse to upgrade.


Or their lips were moving?


----------



## nuwermj (Mar 25, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> It sounds like they will be treating Embarc members like resale trust owners.  Since Embarc came into the Diamond fold it has been the only one that allowed resale owners to use II.  All other trusts resales were restricted and not allowed to exchange through II.



Embarc owners who do not have Extraordinary Escapes, Monarch Collection accounts, and European Collection resale accounts all have access to II. 

Within the last two years, Diamond began providing II exchanges for resale accounts in the US and Hawaii Collections. The procedure is not convenient but it can be done. The owner of the resale account must have an individual II account. They must call DRI customer service to make the II reservation. And DRI will not make a "deposit first" transaction.    

This is from the DRI attorney.

June 10, 2016
"Finally, if a purchaser on the secondary market does not want to purchase additional points from Diamond, but wishes to stay in properties outside of the 49 Collection resorts, that purchaser may become an Interval International ('II') member and exchange into their more than 3,000 destinations."

Benjamin La Luzerne
In-House Counsel
Diamond Resorts International


----------



## bcguys1 (Mar 26, 2018)

WJS said:


> You could do all of us a favor by going to the Embarc Facebook page, and under "posts" posting that very question to Embarc, in the public's eye. It will be interesting to see what they say. If they respond with "contact us directly," and they attempt to take the discussion off-line, that will be your next (not first) sign that "where there's smoke, there's fire."
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/embarcresorts/
> 
> ...


----------



## bcguys1 (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks WJS for the comment and web sites.  We always felt very comfortable with Club Intrawest and found them very transparent in dealing with them.  We often would touch base to learn more about our time share and to now to be treated by unscrupulous people was upsetting.  We have owned Club Intrawest  now Embarc for 12 years through presentation not resale.  They wanted a use amount of money to buy about 60 more points so we could hold onto II and be able to use it.  Then when we said we needed full explanation as to why we were not grandfathered with our existing membership, the salesperson just walked away and someone else walked us out.  We always recommended this timeshare to friends and family but that has come to an end.


----------

